# Dendrobium Joyce Kelly ‘White Queen’



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

I purchased this beautiful primary spectabile (x johnsoniae) hybrid from H&R booth in 2018 as their demo plant. I gave it as a present to my OB (orchid buddy) Stan as he loves these types.

It didn’t bloom since then until he gave it a cool dry winter rest. And voila! It threw two spikes with gorgeous porcelain white twisted flowers with black maroon striping. NS = 10 cm x 7 cm

Well done Stan!





Above is current blooming.

Below is when I bought it:


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 24, 2021)

The size of each flower is awesome too - aside from the very nice shapes and patterns and colour contrast. Very nice indeed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 24, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> The size of each flower is awesome too - aside from the very nice shapes and patterns and colour contrast. Very nice indeed.


It is one of Roy’s best and he didn’t really want to sell. But I’m pretty convincing at times lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2021)

Me likey


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It is one of Roy’s best and he didn’t really want to sell. But I’m pretty convincing at times lol.



hahaha DLE! Nice one! This is definitely one of those cases where ----- one way or another ----- you are getting it hehehe. No is not an answer haha! Excellent how you acquired that one!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2021)

very eye-catching


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 25, 2021)

How long is considered a cool winter rest & under what conditions?


----------



## skirincich (Apr 25, 2021)

Makes me wonder what my Joyce Kelly x spectabile seedlings will look like in the future. Great photo!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 25, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> How long is considered a cool winter rest & under what conditions?


According to the grower, two months rest of 15C days and 10C nights. Like the nobile Dendrobiums.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 25, 2021)

skirincich said:


> Makes me wonder what my Joyce Kelly x spectabile seedlings will look like in the future. Great photo!


Be interesting to see if this double dose of spectabile will resort back to looking like the original species with very twisted yellow flowers and mahogany veining.

Be interesting if the aureum form of spectabile was used.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks Fr. Ee.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks Dr. Ee.


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2021)

Very beautifull... and kudos to your friend for culture!



DrLeslieEe said:


> I’m pretty convincing at times lol.


 Really? You must be kidding?!


----------



## skirincich (Aug 19, 2022)

I was speaking to Roy Tokunaga about making the cross with the aureum form of spectabile, and he reminded me that the aureaum variety is recessive for the yellow-green color. I really like the Joyce Kelly with the heavy influence of johnsoniae. Not sure how my Joyce Kelly seedlings with two tetraploid parents will work out. Apparently tetraploid seedlings usually show little or no variability within the group. So much for surprises!


----------



## abax (Aug 19, 2022)

Spectacular flowers!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2022)

Me double likey


----------

